# exhaust valve



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi, does the S-Line have the exhaust flap?


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Well on the TTS, it makes it louder, in dynamic mode only as far as I know. I didn't know the S-line had one.

I read that you can turn the exhaust sound from the speakers off with some software, VAG-COM or something, not sure if you can lower the volume. Also, I don't think it comes through the stereo speakers, but maybe where the speakers are in the dash. I think thats where it is, maybe you can just disconnect it there, not sure


----------



## jryoung (Feb 8, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the flaps operate on the additional 2 tail pipes (but I'm not an expert). If you drive around in comfort /efficiency and never use sport/dynamic then those 2 extra pipes stay shiny and clean. Use the sport/dynamic a bit and they soot up like the others. I think the s-line has the sound-akator (like the tts) and the gear change farts, but probably not the flaps


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

sline is only a pack...ant TT or TTs has the valve.


----------



## winrya (Feb 22, 2014)

Wife's tt Quattro s tronic has a flap in the left exhaust. Remains closed and quiet (er) in all modes except dynamic where is opens as pictured here. Or when exhaust is set to dynamic in individual mode


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Did you ever see it closed?! Mine is always open..found it disabled in the vag..maybe from the dealership


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

Yay! Thanks for that - was wondering why my left pipe was shinier than the right. Obviously I've not been using Dynamic enough!!


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

Amazing the things you learn on this forum. I don't recall seeing this documented in the manual anywhere. Thanks very much for the info. I would never have thought of actually squinting up the exhaust pipes!


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Can the exhaust be set seperately in 'individual' mode or does dynamic mode set a host of other variables?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

the main principle of the valve is to open after N number of revs when the engine needs to pull out more gas.
even in comfort, so with the valve normally close, if you accelerate over 4000 rpm, the valve will open a bit or all because engine needs it!
then, if you set dynamic or individual with exhaust in dynamic, the valve will be always open.


----------



## greyfox1 (Dec 12, 2010)

my 2.0 sline exhaust valve is permanently open regardless of drive settings.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

we are two! I don't know why but I bought it like that!
I hoped wasn't true..but I have to accept the exhaust is too quite!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

So does the flap actually do anything or is it always open? I wonder why it's been put in? anyone got any ideas? Can we change it at all or is it always open?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Normally it's open after N revs, but I don't know why some cars have it always open..
It's builded for the engine needs and to make more sound

You can code it always open, I checked in mine and was already deactivated so, or the dealership did that or Audi did...


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

How do you see which cars have it open or closed? when my TT is not running and locked the flap is open as I've looked up the rear pipe to see. How do I know if it ever closes or not?


----------



## TTKiid (Feb 17, 2016)

Talking of which... are you guys managing to keep your pipes clean? lol

Is there anything you can coat them in to keep them shinier for longer?


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

stumardy said:


> How do you see which cars have it open or closed? when my TT is not running and locked the flap is open as I've looked up the rear pipe to see. How do I know if it ever closes or not?


If you recognize the TT sound, always the same since 1999 (I recognize it km far..!), you can hear the difference when the valve opens..
Second method, I've used a camera to check it..like I did for matrix..I'm curious! Ahah


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

TTKiid said:


> Talking of which... are you guys managing to keep your pipes clean? lol
> 
> Is there anything you can coat them in to keep them shinier for longer?


Never cleaned and I'm a bit sad about that watching them..I think products to keep clean your sink can be useful and don't ruin it..or buy specific products at a car store


----------

